# Royal Cinque Ports - Monday 19th November 2018



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm pleased to say that we've reserved spaces at this superb course once again the day before we play at Royal St George's. I've yet to sort the details and price but don't expect the cist to be too much different than the Â£70 we've just paid which included a 2 course carvery. 

As soon as I have the loose ends tied up I will post up again, but you are welcome to put your name down at this stage as an indication of interest.  

Chrisd


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6. The Autumn Wind


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2018)

3rd times the charm

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6. The Autumn Wind
7-19 LQ
20. Papas1982


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

Cheers papas


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

I could be tempted again into the Kent wilderness but I'll see how I feel after my significant birthday. OK, I'm in - unfinished business with both RCP and RSG.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok. Maybe 5th time lucky!

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982


----------



## User20205 (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 27, 2018)

I donâ€™t know why Dando removed my name, but I was in at number 6 and would like to play.


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			I donâ€™t know why Dando removed my name, but I was in at number 6 and would like to play.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that! Not sure what happened there


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2018)

I think about 4 of us tried to add names at the same time. 

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 27, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2018)

Go on then...  why not ne:

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue
27. wookie


----------



## User2021 (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. jobr1850


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue
27. wookie
28. jobr1850
29. Badger


----------



## DRW (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue
27. wookie
28. jobr1850
29. Badger
30. DarrenWilliams
31. Joannewilliams

Hopefully okay for wife to come as well, if not remove her from the list. I would really like to play RCP again, as really enjoyed it.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
 2. Anotherdouble
 3. Liverpoolphil
 4. Paperboy
 5.  Fish
 6.captainron
 7- 19 LQ
 20. dando
 21. Rosecott
 22.  Papas1982
 23 the rod
 24. The autumn wind
 25. Swingalot 
 26.  2Blue
 27. wookie
 28. jobr1850
 29. Badger
 30. DarrenWilliams
 31. Joannewilliams
32. 94Tegsi

Go on then. Its mine and a friends 40th the weekend after, so not 100% sure which weekend I will be engaging in some Birthday antics yet, but suspect I should be free...


----------



## paddyc (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue
27. wookie
28. jobr1850
29. Badger
30. DarrenWilliams
31. Joannewilliams
32. 94Tegsi
33. Paddy C


Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-19th-November-2018/page3#aaizM5eMPv3fpfXL.99


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 1, 2018)

paddyc said:



			1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. 2Blue
27. wookie
28. jobr1850
29. Badger
30. DarrenWilliams
31. Joannewilliams
32. 94Tegsi
33. Paddy C
34. Topoftheflop
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry Chris but can longer make this....  list adjusted  All the best :thup:

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2018)

I have provisionally booked 40 spaces for this Cinque Ports meet but it'll be next week before I can confirm the price. As soon as I have managed to talk to my contact I will post up.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 7, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Hopefully okay for wife to come as well, if not remove her from the list. I would really like to play RCP again, as really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course Joanne can come, she's a delight to play with. You on the other hand................. &#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2018)

Update time

So, I've provisionally booked 40 spaces (10 Ã— 4 balls) for Monday 19th November 

We've agreed to a price of Â£70 to include a 2 course carvery, which is the same deal as last time even though they have had a green fee rise for next winter. It's a wonderful course so I think the last 6 places will soon go and I'd suggest getting your name down soon if you're interested.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot 
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 13, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)
35. mikejohnchapman
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)
35. mikejohnchapman
36. Mashleyr7 
37.
38.
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## Hooker (Mar 22, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)
35. mikejohnchapman
36. Mashleyr7 
37. Hooker
38.
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Chris,

We ok to start paying for this yet?

Martin


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2018)

Can i get my name down for this please, let e know payment details and how much is needed and will send over.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 8, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi Chris,

We ok to start paying for this yet?

Martin
		
Click to expand...

Keep it quiet Martin!

Chris is that age now that where his memory is not the best. You got my deposit didnt you Chris??


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi Chris,

We ok to start paying for this yet?

Martin
		
Click to expand...

You can if you want, same bank as before


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Keep it quiet Martin!

Chris is that age now that where his memory is not the best. You got my deposit didnt you Chris??
		
Click to expand...

Dunno Paddy too early to start looking at the bank account


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich (tentative)
35. mikejohnchapman
36. Mashleyr7 
37. Hooker
38. NorfolkShaun
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2018)

Bad news I'm afraid Chris.........

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich 
35. mikejohnchapman
36. Mashleyr7 
37. Hooker
38. NorfolkShaun
39.
40.

Reserves


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 10, 2018)

Great news Richard my man


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Great news Richard my man
		
Click to expand...

Don't suck up to him Chris &#128513;


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Don't suck up to him Chris &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Got to keep in with members of nice courses


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Got to keep in with members of nice courses
		
Click to expand...


Silly me, forgot that. He's a wonderful person &#128547;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. DarrenWilliams
30. Joannewilliams
31. 94Tegsi
32. Paddy C
33. Topoftheflop
34. Blue in Munich 
35. mikejohnchapman
36. Mashleyr7 
37. Hooker
38. NorfolkShaun
39.
40.
41
42
43
44
45
46


Reserves


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2018)

Where are we with deposits/payments for this?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 18, 2018)

I've paid a deposit for Princes and RSG, and booked accommodation, but I don't think we've been asked to pay anything yet for RCP ?


----------



## paddyc (May 18, 2018)

Chris D is footing the bill for us all mate.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Chris D is footing the bill for us all mate.
		
Click to expand...

That was my plan..............  until Lincoln Quaker added another load of Woodhall Spa oiks &#128513;

There's been a few forum meets asking for money so I thought I'd leave it for a while, but if anyone is keen to offload some dosh I'll happily pm my bank details (same as last time for those who came)


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			That was my plan..............  until Lincoln Quaker added another load of Woodhall Spa oiks &#128513;

There's been a few forum meets asking for money so I thought I'd leave it for a while, but if anyone is keen to offload some dosh I'll happily pm my bank details (same as last time for those who came)
		
Click to expand...

Send me details please, need to get some things out the way so I can pour money into Ricks day.


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7- 19 LQ
20. dando
21. Rosecott
22. Papas1982
23 the rod
24. The autumn wind
25. Swingalot
26. wookie
27. jobr1850
28. Badger
29. 94Tegsi
30. Paddy C
31. Topoftheflop
32. Blue in Munich 
33. mikejohnchapman
34. Mashleyr7 
35. Hooker
36. NorfolkShaun
37.
38.
39.
40.
41
42
43
44
45
46


Reserves

Sorry Chris cant make the day now, as the wife booked up a golfing holiday elsewhere to close to this date. Great course hope the weather is grand for you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 19, 2018)

1. Chrisd
2. Anotherdouble
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Paperboy
5. Fish
6.captainron
7. LQ
8. Arthur
9. Callum
10. Stevie D
11. Spenny
12. Dan H
13. Whatto
14. Fraz
15. Motty
16. Minesy
17. Dan Mc
18. Lee M
19. Tim J
20. Andy O
21. Gary A
22.Elky
23. Trev
24. dando
25. Rosecott
26. Papas1982
27 the rod
28. The autumn wind
29. Swingalot
30. wookie
31. jobr1850
32. Badger
33. 94Tegsi
34. Paddy C
35. Topoftheflop
36. Blue in Munich 
37. mikejohnchapman
38. Mashleyr7 
39. Hooker
40. NorfolkShaun
41.
42
43
44
45
46

Just added in the Woodhall Spa mob Chris


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2018)

Good man Glyn


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Chris,
I am going to drop out of this.
Dando


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2018)

Dando said:



			Hi Chris,
I am going to drop out of this.
Dando
		
Click to expand...



Sorry to hear that Dando


----------



## User20205 (Sep 3, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Sorry to hear that Dando
		
Click to expand...

Me too Chris apologies


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh well, Homers safe then as the green sharpie won't put in an appearance ðŸ˜


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 3, 2018)

Is there 2 spaces for this? If so I might be interested


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2018)

No problem  Sam, just add your names as soon as you're certain


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 3, 2018)

chrisd said:



			No problem  Sam, just add your names as soon as you're certain
		
Click to expand...

Just trying to see if there is space @ princes and weâ€™re in


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 4, 2018)

Paid Chris, great deal!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

Having to pull out i'm afraid, daughters bday plans have changed and I've been told i have to attend....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm afraid we've reached the moment of truth - I need to collect the money  ðŸ˜£

The cost is Â£70  and I'd prefer the lot in one go, but for anyone who is just getting over summer holidays, other golf days etc I will take a Â£40 deposit and the balance nearer the time. 

My account details are the same as the last couple of years (Nationwide account) but please please put your forum name as a reference as it's so difficult to tie up payments to names (especially on N/wide as they're crap at details) Anyone who hasn't got my bank details please pm me for them.


----------



## User2021 (Sep 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm afraid we've reached the moment of truth - I need to collect the money  ðŸ˜£

The cost is Â£70  and I'd prefer the lot in one go, but for anyone who is just getting over summer holidays, other golf days etc I will take a Â£40 deposit and the balance nearer the time.

My account details are the same as the last couple of years (Nationwide account) but please please put your forum name as a reference as it's so difficult to tie up payments to names (especially on N/wide as they're crap at details) Anyone who hasn't got my bank details please pm me for them.
		
Click to expand...

Topped your pension up with Â£70 just now


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Topped your pension up with Â£70 just now
		
Click to expand...


To be fair, you do that now on a weekly basis ðŸ˜


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Chris, I'm going to pull out of this one I'm afraid and only play RSG this Year round. I have been lucky to play RCP a few times this year, so what with that and the lack of time off anyway due to work, will give it a miss for 1 year and re-join next year.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 8, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm pleased to say that we've reserved spaces at this superb course once again the day before we play at Royal St George's. I've yet to sort the details and price but don't expect the cist to be too much different than the Â£70 we've just paid which included a 2 course carvery.

As soon as I have the loose ends tied up I will post up again, but you are welcome to put your name down at this stage as an indication of interest. 

Chrisd
		
Click to expand...

Hi Chris, just seen this article in GM. Is this a series? Next month, chipping...ðŸ˜†


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2018)

Please can we keep remaining payments coming in guys


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2018)

1. Chrisd.....                               Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble.....                Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy.....                         Paid Â£70
5. Fish.....
6.captainron.....                       WS
7. LQ.....                                     WS
8. Arthur.....                               WS 
9. Callum.....                              WS
10. Stevie D.....                          WS
11. Spenny.....                           WS
12. Dan H.....                              WS
13. Whatto.....                            WS
14. Fraz.....                                  WS
15. Motty.....                               WS
16. Minesy.....                             WS
17. Dan Mc....                            WS
18. Lee M.....                               WS
19. Tim J.....                                WS
20. Andy O.....                              WS
21. Gary A.....                               WS
22.Elky.....                                     WS
23. Trev.....                                    WS
24. 
25. Rosecott.....
26. 
27 
28. The autumn wind.....               Paid Â£70
29. 
30. wookie.....                                 PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850.....                              PAID Â£70
32. Badger.....
33. 94Tegsi.....
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... 
37. mikejohnchapman......
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Hooker.....
40. NorfolkShaun.....                    PAID Â£70
41.
42
43
44
45
46

I think that is the latest entries and payments in as of this morning. There's still plenty of spaces to enjoy this magnificent, former, Open venue.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 12, 2018)

Â£70 should be winging its way over now Chris!

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2018)

Just paid ðŸ‘


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 16, 2018)

Â£70 paid today.

Sorry it's a bit late.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Â£70 paid today.

Sorry it's a bit late.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, cheers Mike

Please keep the money coming


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



			No problem, cheers Mike

Please keep the money coming
		
Click to expand...

Remind me of your bank details please you old git.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Remind me of your bank details please you old git.  

Click to expand...


Funny, cos I can remember my bank details and you can't  - and you call me old ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2018)

chrisd said:



*Funny, cos I can remember my bank details* and you can't  - and you call me old ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I said you were old, not daft.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 21, 2018)

Chris. Can you check if you received my payment? Sent on the 12th.

Martin


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2018)

1. Chrisd.....                               Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble.....                Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy.....                         Paid Â£70
5. Fish.....                                  Paid Â£70
6.captainron.....                       WS
7. LQ.....                                     WS
8. Arthur.....                               WS 
9. Callum.....                              WS
10. Stevie D.....                          WS
11. Spenny.....                           WS
12. Dan H.....                              WS
13. Whatto.....                            WS
14. Fraz.....                                  WS
15. Motty.....                               WS
16. Minesy.....                             WS
17. Dan Mc....                            WS
18. Lee M.....                               WS
19. Tim J.....                                WS
20. Andy O.....                              WS
21. Gary A.....                               WS
22.Elky.....                                     WS
23. Trev.....                                    WS
24. 
25. Rosecott.....
26. 
27 
28. The autumn wind.....               Paid Â£70
29. 
30. wookie.....                                 PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850.....                              PAID Â£70
32. Badger.....                                  PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi.....                                PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich......                    PAIDÂ£70
37. mikejohnchapman......             PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Hooker.....
40. NorfolkShaun.....                    PAID Â£70
41.
42
43
44
45
46

I think that is the latest entries and payments in as of this morning. There's still plenty of spaces to enjoy this magnificent, former, Open venue.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 5, 2018)

Is anyone who's going to this travelling from London on the day? If so, please send me a pm. Don't have a car, but if anyone has a spare seat for a forum rookie then I'm more than happy to chip in for gas. Can meet up pretty much anywhere as long as it is in connection to a tube or overground station.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 5, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Is anyone who's going to this travelling from London on the day? If so, please send me a pm. Don't have a car, but if anyone has a spare seat for a forum rookie then I'm more than happy to chip in for gas. Can meet up pretty much anywhere as long as it is in connection to a tube or overground station.
		
Click to expand...

Hi and welcome. Not trying to put you off but this is the 2nd day of a 3 day meet and I think the majority of people are doing the 3 days or this one and the Tuesday at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. I very much doubt if anybody is just doing this as a stand alone


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 5, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Hi and welcome. Not trying to put you off but this is the 2nd day of a 3 day meet and I think the majority of people are doing the 3 days or this one and the Tuesday at Royal St Georgeâ€™s. I very much doubt if anybody is just doing this as a stand alone
		
Click to expand...

Hi and thank you! Makes perfect sense, so I don't hold my hopes up too much, but you never know! If you don't ask you'll certainly not find anyone, so even though the chances are slim, they are bigger now than before my first post.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 5, 2018)

I like your thought process


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi and thank you! *Makes perfect sense, so I don't hold my hopes up too much, but you never know! If you don't ask you'll certainly not find anyone, so even though the chances are slim, they are bigger now than before my first post.*

Click to expand...

Are you Mr. Spock in disguise?   Welcome to the madhouse.

If you don't get a lift from London, how about getting a train to Deal?  Most of us are staying there so someone should be able to give you a lift to & from the station.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 6, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you Mr. Spock in disguise?   Welcome to the madhouse.

If you don't get a lift from London, how about getting a train to Deal?  Most of us are staying there so someone should be able to give you a lift to & from the station.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds doable! Iâ€™ll investigate tomorrow after the morning round!


----------



## Dando (Oct 9, 2018)

Chris, whenâ€™s the latest you need to know definite numbers as the physio on my shoulder is going well so I might be able to join you.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi @chrisd I'll take the plunge and will join in for the first time. Can you please pass me your bank details and I'll transfer the full amount, Â£70, right? straight away. 

For anyone lurking around here not having booked yet, I'm going to book a round at Princes on the Sunday as well going as a lone wolf as the forum tee's are filled up. If you wanna join, please hit me up via PM.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2018)

1. Chrisd.....                               Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble.....                Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy.....                         Paid Â£70
5. Fish.....                                  Paid Â£70
6.captainron.....                       WS
7. LQ.....                                     WS
8. Arthur.....                               WS 
9. Callum L.....                              WS
10. Stevie D.....                          WS
11. Spenny.....                           WS
12. Dan H.....                              WS
13. Whatto.....                            WS
14. Fraz.....                                  WS
15. Motty.....                               WS
16. Minesy.....                             WS
17. Dan Mc....                            WS
18. Lee M.....                               WS
19. Tim J.....                                WS
20. Andy O.....                              WS
21. Gary A.....                               WS
22.Elky.....                                     WS
23. Trev.....                                    WS
24.  Callum M                                 WS
25. Rosecott.....
26. NorfolkShaun.....                    PAID Â£70
27  Lillyhawk
28. The autumn wind.....               Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman......             PAID Â£70
30. wookie.....                                 PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850.....                              PAID Â£70
32. Badger.....                                  PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi.....                                PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich......                    PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. 
40. 
41.
42
43
44
45
46

I think that is the latest entries and payments in as of this morning. There's still plenty of spaces to enjoy this magnificent, former, Open venue.


Chris,

Just added another from Woodhall Spa, and also added Lillyhawk as he is mentioned it and is also joining us at Princes.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 11, 2018)

@Lincoln Quaker great stuff. Believe my payment is missing in that summary though. If you guys haven't received it, then I've paid in to the wrong account.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



@Lincoln Quaker great stuff. Believe my payment is missing in that summary though. If you guys haven't received it, then I've paid in to the wrong account. 

Click to expand...

hi,

you've paid me for princes, I don't know if you've paid Chris yet?

Thanks


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 11, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			hi,

you've paid me for princes, I don't know if you've paid Chris yet?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I indeed have! But of course, let Chris confirm that first. 

Cheers!


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 11, 2018)

Lilyhawk said:



			I indeed have! But of course, let Chris confirm that first.

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

You have to forgive Chris. He is a mature gentleman and everything happens at a slower, very much slower pace than us sprightly people. He should respond to you before the end of the year


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You have to forgive Chris. He is a mature gentleman and everything happens at a slower, very much slower pace than us sprightly people. He should respond to you before the end of the year

Click to expand...

You, sprightly ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 11, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You have to forgive Chris. He is a mature gentleman and everything happens at a slower, very much slower pace than us sprightly people. He should respond to you before the end of the year

Click to expand...

Oh I see. Well that explains it all. You have to respect the elders, so I'll just let it take the time needed and in the meantime I'll google what different new year dates there is around the world, and hope Chris will go with one that is before this meetup takes place.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 11, 2018)

richart said:



			You, sprightly ?

Click to expand...

Yes and nimble footed


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You have to forgive Chris. He is a mature gentleman and everything happens at a slower, very much slower pace than us sprightly people. He should respond to you before the end of the year

Click to expand...




Lilyhawk said:



			I indeed have! But of course, let Chris confirm that first.

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...




Lilyhawk said:



			Oh I see. Well that explains it all. You have to respect the elders, so I'll just let it take the time needed and in the meantime I'll google what different new year dates there is around the world, and hope Chris will go with one that is before this meetup takes place. 

Click to expand...


Mmmmm certainly looking like 5am tee off time for some members of the forum ðŸ˜Š

I will post up the latest payments once I check the bank now I have finally arrived home from holiday


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 11, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Mmmmm certainly looking like 5am tee off time for some members of the forum ðŸ˜Š

I will post up the latest payments once I check the bank now I have finally arrived home from holiday
		
Click to expand...

This might turn out a bit more expensive than first expected, having to buy night vision goggles for such an early tee time. But ok, the prepared survives!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2018)

After last year's "Beast from the East" I think we'll maybe find the missing few forumites remains out on the course ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Oct 11, 2018)

1. Chrisd.....                               Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble.....                Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy.....                         Paid Â£70
5. Fish.....                                  Paid Â£70
6.captainron.....                       WS
7. LQ.....                                     WS
8. Arthur.....                               WS 
9. Callum L.....                              WS
10. Stevie D.....                          WS
11. Spenny.....                           WS
12. Dan H.....                              WS
13. Whatto.....                            WS
14. Fraz.....                                  WS
15. Motty.....                               WS
16. Minesy.....                             WS
17. Dan Mc....                            WS
18. Lee M.....                               WS
19. Tim J.....                                WS
20. Andy O.....                              WS
21. Gary A.....                               WS
22.Elky.....                                     WS
23. Trev.....                                    WS
24.  Callum M                                 WS
25. Rosecott.....
26. NorfolkShaun.....                    PAID Â£70
27  Lillyhawk                                  Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind.....               Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman......             PAID Â£70
30. wookie.....                                 PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850.....                              PAID Â£70
32. Badger.....                                  PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi.....                                PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich......                    PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. 
40. 
41.
42
43
44
45
46

I think that is the latest entries and payments in as of this morning. There's still plenty of spaces to enjoy this magnificent, former, Open venue.

Anyone who isn't listed as paid, please confirm you're coming and when you will be able to pay (except Top of the flop whose asked for bank details already)


Chris,


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

Will get the money over for the guest this weekend - cheers


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Will get the money over for the guest this weekend - cheers
		
Click to expand...

Pop his name on the list if you like Jon


----------



## User2021 (Oct 12, 2018)

1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. Fish..... Paid Â£70
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Gary A..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Trev..... WS
24. Callum M WS
25. Rosecott.....
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock
40.
41.
42
43
44
45
46


----------



## User2021 (Oct 13, 2018)

BACS'd Lens money Chris, thanks


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2018)

If there is a reserve list or someone who wants to step in I can no longer make this trip unfortunately due to personal reasons. 

I'm fully paid up so they will need to send me their payment of Â£70 (may do cheaper) direct to me, unless we haven't committed to numbers then can Chris contact me please.

I also have reserved (not paid) a room for 2-days at the Kings Head, I can transfer the name to them if they want or if I hear nothing back by tonight, I'll be cancelling the reservation tomorrow morning.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2018)

Fish said:



			If there is a reserve list or someone who wants to step in I can no longer make this trip unfortunately due to personal reasons.

I'm fully paid up so they will need to send me their payment of Â£70 (may do cheaper) direct to me, unless we haven't committed to numbers then can Chris contact me please.

I also have reserved (not paid) a room for 2-days at the Kings Head, I can transfer the name to them if they want or if I hear nothing back by tonight, I'll be cancelling the reservation tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you're not doing the meet now Robin. I suggest we see what reaction you get for a replacement then look at what to do if not 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2018)

1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. Fish..... Paid Â£70
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Gary A..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Trev..... WS
24. Callum M WS
25. Rosecott.....          PAID
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....                PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock..........        PAID Â£70
40.
41.
42
43
44
45
46


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Sorry to hear you're not doing the meet now Robin. I suggest we see what reaction you get for a replacement then look at what to do if not

Cheers

Chris
		
Click to expand...

No reaction and I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room free currently and I'm officially out of this.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			No reaction and I have cancelled my accommodation so there is a room free currently and I'm officially out of this.
		
Click to expand...

How much is the room Robin?


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			How much is the room Robin?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, you donâ€™t pay upfront for them, it was reserved for Sunday & Monday which Iâ€™ve just cancelled, so itâ€™s free now, as in â€˜availableâ€™,  but as you know itâ€™s a busy place so anyone wanting it needs to be quick.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2018)

1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. 
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Gary A..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Trev..... WS
24. Callum M WS
25. Rosecott.....          PAID
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....                PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock..........        PAID Â£70
40. Dando
41. Mark (Dando +1)
42
43
44
45
46[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi Chris,
I have transferred the money for Mark and myself.
what time are we teeing off as I might come down on the sunday evening
James


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2018)

I think they a from about 8.30 but I'm due to talk to RCP soon as well as sorting out with Glyn the Woodhall guys  and forum members preferences


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 26, 2018)

Dando said:



			Hi Chris,
I have transferred the money for Mark and myself.
what time are we teeing off as I might come down on the sunday evening
James
		
Click to expand...

You only doing RCP of the three this year mate?


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			You only doing RCP of the three this year mate?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, my shoulder is knackered so itâ€™s not a major issue if I have to walk in without playing a full 18


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2018)

1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. Callum M WS
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Trev..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Terry M.... WS
24.  Matt V....WS
25. Rosecott.....          PAID
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....                PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock..........        PAID Â£70
40. Dando
41. Mark (Dando +1)
42
43
44
45
46

Chris just took one Woodhall lad out and put two more in. Gary has to work but got two others to join us for RCP and RSG. They book canâ€™t do Princes.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. Callum M WS
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Trev..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Terry M.... WS
24.  Matt V....WS
25. Rosecott.....          PAID
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk Paid Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C.....PAID Â£70
35. Topoftheflop.....
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....                PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock..........        PAID Â£70
40. Dando
41. Mark (Dando +1)
42
43
44
45
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2018)

1. Chrisd..... Paid Â£70
2. Anotherdouble..... Paid Â£70
3. Liverpoolphil.....     PAID Â£70
4. Paperboy..... Paid Â£70
5. Callum M WS
6.captainron..... WS
7. LQ..... WS
8. Arthur..... WS
9. Callum L..... WS
10. Stevie D..... WS
11. Spenny..... WS
12. Dan H..... WS
13. Whatto..... WS
14. Fraz..... WS
15. Motty..... WS
16. Minesy..... WS
17. Dan Mc.... WS
18. Lee M..... WS
19. Tim J..... WS
20. Andy O..... WS
21. Trev..... WS
22.Elky..... WS
23. Terry M.... WS
24.  Matt V....WS
25. Rosecott.....          PAID
26. NorfolkShaun..... PAID Â£70
27 Lillyhawk ............. PAID Â£70
28. The autumn wind..... Paid Â£70
29. mikejohnchapman...... PAID Â£70
30. wookie..... PAID Â£70
31. jobr1850..... PAID Â£70
32. Badger..... PAID Â£70
33. 94Tegsi..... PAID Â£70
34. Paddy C..... PAID Â£70
35. Topoftheflop.....     PAID Â£70
36. Blue in Munich...... PAIDÂ£70
37. Hooker.....                PAID Â£70
38. Mashleyr7.....
39. Len Lock..........        PAID Â£70
40. Dando .........            PAID Â£70
41. Mark (Dando +1) ...PAID Â£70
42
43
44
45
46


Update as of today[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2018)

Just check paddyc Chris as he has updated the thread above saying he had paid ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just check paddyc Chris as he has updated the thread above saying he had paid ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I didn't find the payment when online about half hour back but will recheck - found, all sorted


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2018)

As we're getting close to the day now just a few details (More to follow)

There are about 20 forum members and 20 from Woodhall Spa and we are likely to mix up the groupings. Tee off is from 8.40 in 10 minute intervals and we've a 2 hour slot. There is a dress code at RCP for the dining room. The only food is a 2 course carvery, no breakfast is included as many will have breakfast at their accommodation.

We will give details of the competition that we'll  play on the day nearer the time, but it's likely just to be a Stableford off full handicap, and I'd ask politely if anyone is out of a hole simply to pick up as RCP is a tough course and we don't want players to be holing out for a 9 or 10.

I'd like to thank Glyn (Lincoln Quaker) and Cameron (Captainron) for helping to organise this meet.

If you have any questions, special requirements, food issues please try not leave it till the last minute to raise them. I suggest that you look at their website but you will find RCP a lovely place and pretty welcoming with a well stocked pro shop and a GM Top 20 Pro.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking forward to it. Thanks again for all your efforts chaps.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 8, 2018)

As soon as Glyn and Cameron have posted up their draw for Pinces i will do likewise for the Royal Cinque Ports meet


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2018)

Money now paid to Royal Cinque Ports


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s nearly time for the Kent Forum gathering. Three top class courses which have all hosted the Open Championship await us.  We have decided to put all the administration on one thread to keep it central and easy to manage.
Competition wise we wonâ€™t be holding a cumulative for the three days as not everyone is playing all three rounds.

We will simply have a FULL HANDICAP STABLEFORD competition for each day which will set you back Â£5 per day at Princes and Royal Cinque Ports.  Please ensure you have paid this in cash to me before you have a shocker and decide it wasnâ€™t worthwhile.  The Â£5 for Royal St Georges was included in your Â£120 payment. We will also have some nearest the pin prizes on each day.  Would the last groups, please bring in the nearest the pin markers.
The light can be a bit sketchy at this time of year and I would urge folk to try and keep the pace of play flowing especially at Princes where we are teeing off mid-morning. *Please pick up should you not be able to score on a hole.*

On completion of your round, please ensure this is completed and signed correctly and handed to either Glyn or myself.

*Princes https://www.princesgolfclub.co.uk/*
First tee is booked from 10h30 and we are off in 8-minute intervals.
There will be a 1 course meal following the golf. This is available on a rolling basis so you can finish your round and eat straight away.
Dress code at Princes is fairly relaxed. You can wear jeans but no golf shoes or trainers are allowed. 
I believe that most people will be looking to descend on Deal for a few drinks and a curry in the evening and the plan is to gather in a local den of iniquity called the Kings Head for a few scoops and then head for the curry house later.

*Royal Cinque Ports https://www.royalcinqueports.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h40 and we are off in 10-minute intervals.
A 2 course Carvery will follow the round. This will be served in the dining room
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.

*Royal St Georges https://www.royalstgeorges.com/*
First tee is booked from 08h00 and we are off in 10 minute intervals.
There will be a bacon bap before we go out and a meal following the round which will be served in the dining room.
Dress Code for the meal is *JACKET AND TIE*. No jeans, golf shoes or trainers are allowed. Shower facilities are available for those who require them.
Mobile Phones are not permitted anywhere on the course or clubhouse and can only be used in the car park.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2018)

Royal Cinque Ports have confirmed that the 8th hole will be closed for irrigation works on Monday.  On completion of the 7th hole, please make your way directly to the 9th tee.

We will play the first hole twice to make up the full 18. 

For the competition please mark your second attempt on the first as your score on the 8th. Stroke Index for this second attempt will be 16 and it will be a Par 4.  Simple really.


----------

